# Dillan Maurice 31.10.08



## cheryl

Well it all started last Sunday when I started to get contractions, but nothing regular or too painful so just ignored them.Along with a bloody show. I carried on til Thursday, when they started to get more regular and was starting to hurt alittle. Then whoosh, my waters broke, 7.00 Thursday night. So we went off to the hospital, the contractions were really starting to hurt now, but just breathed through them. Got monitored and Dillan was fine, so they then moved us to the delivery suite, still gushing with my waters everywhere. They told my OH he should stop the night as it could happen anytime, so he tried to sleep on the chair while i was on the bed, we got about 2 hours sleep that night. Then the contractions stopped being regular, and Dillan was sleepy and his heartrate was steady he wasn't really moving. So was monitored alot. Doctor came in 9.00 next morning and said they don't like to induce labour before 37 weeks so they should just send us home because the risk of him needing to go into special care is higher. But because my waters had gone there was a risk of infection. So I asked to be induced and they finally agreed, so I got put on the drip which got turned up every now and again. Then he still wasn't moving much and the doc came in and said you have 20 mins and you will have to have a c-section they got me in a gown and put stockings on, the consent forms were signed. This was the doctor that wanted to send me home a few hours before. All the time I am thinking I am not having one. The midwife thought this too and got a consultant to see me, he said no hes ok he will be delivered soon. About this time I was 6 cms. Then within about 4 contractions I could feel him and omg the pain it was the worst ever. So I pushed and out poped his head, but as I found out after he had his fist up by his cheek. Then I didn't have a contraction for abit, but then it came and I pushed him out. I remember keep saying I can't do it. I was only on gas and air and it hurt so much. With his arm there I now have a great big tear that I needed stitches in. Its really sore. Thats about what happened but the pain gosh never again lol. Epidural if I have any more LOL. I had to have it numbed to be stitched and that hurt loads too, I felt like I couldn't cope with any more pain and wanted to curl up in a ball and cry. I have never sucked on anything so hard LOl the gas and air was good but not brilliant, I found it makes you more distant from it all but it still hurts like mad.
But Little Dillan is so good, he doesn't cry much at all not even for a feed, only when you change his nappy or he is sick or has wind. I have to set my alarm to get up in the night, he has started to winge alittle when he wants feeding but not much, I have found if I leave him 3 and a half hours he has more milk and is more awake to have it. Other wise he just wants to sleep.
He was born at 2.09 on the 31st October my little halloween baby. He needs feeding every 3 hours so still very tired I feel like a Zombie LOL. By the time I get back to bed I only have about 2 hours before the next feed. He is really lazy and takes forever. Oh had 3 needle things in the back of my hand (forgot the name LOL) and she didn't put it in properly so I am all bruised there too.
Sorry its so long.
Luv Cheryl xxx 

here are some pictures of my little man. i will post more soon. He seems to be changing by the hour. His hair is really blonde now, we think it was stained from the blood, everytime we wash it, it seems to get lighter.

Just born
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan1.jpg

A few hours old
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan2.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan3.jpg

Back home

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan4.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan5.jpg

Today
https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan20.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan21.jpg

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/dillan22.jpg


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww he's gorgeous, congrats hunn


----------



## ribboninthesky

Oh bless....I've just got all teary looking at his pictures, he is absolutely adorable!!

Congratulations hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies, I can't stop looking at him, he is just perfect.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Someday74

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## cheryl

Thank you hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations and well done honey, he's just so perfect and gorgeous x x x


----------



## embojet

he is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations x


----------



## lollylou1

he is lovely congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun he's gorgeous xx


----------



## helen1234

awwww well done you. 
he's a little blondie isnt he?. just scrummy.
luv helen
xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyJade

wow he is a blondie! so cute and tiny! 
congrats xx


----------



## bigbelly2

beautiful

h x


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations hun!!


----------



## hellotasha

He's perfect hun, you must be so proud.
Did he come on your due date?

He looks so comfy in his fluffy cardigans xxxx


----------



## ellasmummy

congratulations he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

he is so pretty! congrads. x


----------



## bex

Congratulations cheryl xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats, he is gorgeous


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! He's beautiful!


----------



## Belle

Big Congratulations Cheryl!
He's aodrable!!
well done!!
xx


----------



## Frankie

awww xxx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, he's lovely. x


----------



## rita lewis

We his adorable! Congratulations
x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Cheryl, he is gorgeous!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your gorgeous babe!! :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hunni, he is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## redberry3

gorgeous!!! congrats!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is so adorable x x


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats, he's gorgeous


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## AC81

congratulations xxx he's lovely xxx


----------



## SJK

congrats, hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## alio

wow that second photo is incredible. so real. he's lovely. congratulations. xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I just want to kiss those smooshy lips!!!! He's gorge Cheryl. Well done girlie. :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunnni he is beautiful xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He is a little stunner! Congratulations Cheryl xXx


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies, I am in love. I can't stop looking at him.
luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## cheryl

hellotasha said:


> He's perfect hun, you must be so proud.
> Did he come on your due date?
> 
> He looks so comfy in his fluffy cardigans xxxx


No hun, I was 36 weeks and 4 days Pregnant, so he was a littlr early.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## dizzy65

he is adorible


----------



## emma_27

congratulations!!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! 
xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwww hes gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## cheryl

Thank you 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

hes amazing, congratulations!


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww what a cutie, congratulaytions hun xx


----------



## XKatX

He's so yummy, with all that blonde hair!!! Congratulations.
I know what you mean about the gas and air - but at least yours worked - mine didn't!!!!


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies.
I couldn't have coped without the gas and air LOL. It was bad enough, but at least I got to over 6cm dilated before I started to use it. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## joeo

Congratulations


----------



## lousielou

Well done! He is adorable - congratulations! Xx :D


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## nessajane

congrats hun!! hes lovely xx


----------



## pinkmac85

He is gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes lovely x


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats hun he is GORGEOUS!!!! Sooo cute!!! What was his weight? x


----------



## cheryl

Thanks hun. He weighed 5lb 8oz.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats sweetie he is gorgeous x x


----------



## Jem

cheryl said:


> Thanks hun. He weighed 5lb 8oz.
> Luv Cheryl xxx


Same as Ollie's birth weight nearly! Have you found he has like a "down" on him cos of him being early? Ollie is all "furry" if you get what I mean from being born at 36 weeks and was covered in that vernix stuff (can't think if that's the name or not!) x


----------



## nickyb

aww bless congrats hun xx


----------



## cheryl

Jem said:


> cheryl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. He weighed 5lb 8oz.
> Luv Cheryl xxx
> 
> 
> Same as Ollie's birth weight nearly! Have you found he has like a "down" on him cos of him being early? Ollie is all "furry" if you get what I mean from being born at 36 weeks and was covered in that vernix stuff (can't think if that's the name or not!) xClick to expand...

Yeah LOl he is really furry and was covered in loads of vernix stuff. LOL I think its really cute.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations hun. 

Gorgeous pics,he's lovely.

:)


----------



## Jodie__x

Congratulations cheryl , hes beautiful xx


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## susan_1981

Aw congratulations. I've got goosebumps!!!! He's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheryl

Thanks hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats cheryl hes lovely.xx


----------



## Carlyanne15

So cute. Many Congrats x


----------



## Miss Duke

congrats!! he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kookie

hes gorgeous congrats


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats-he's adorable x


----------



## claralouise

awww congratulations


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Ladies
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------

